# Looking for Club and/or Riders in Lewisburg, WV



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

My family and I are moving to Lewisburg this coming week and I was wondering if anyone knew of any biking clubs located in that area? Thanks.


----------



## sidi45 (Feb 24, 2004)

I visit the area occasionally. I think the name of the club is the Greenbrier Valley Bicycle Club. I did their Wheels of Hope ride last year, a nice route. It's coming up on July 18.


----------



## sidi45 (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's the link- http://www.lewisburg.org/hope


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

sidi45 said:


> I visit the area occasionally. I think the name of the club is the Greenbrier Valley Bicycle Club. I did their Wheels of Hope ride last year, a nice route. It's coming up on July 18.


One of our favorite rides anywhere. Awesome scenery and some of the best support around. I've never seen a town support an event like Lewisburg does the Wheels of Hope. This year they've added an 86 mile route. We'll be there with bells on. We drive over an camp in Greenbriar State Park.


----------

